# Old or New ( Inspired by Cane's post)



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

What dog of the Past resembles your current dog

I'll start

I think Bodacious Looks a lot like GR CH STUBBLEFIELD'S BUDDY 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=990


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

beutiful dog!!!!
Great now im on a search...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Buddy is one of my favorites and is in her pedigree a ways back.up:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

HEY! What a great idea. I'd really have to put some thought into it...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Jeep...









AKA...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Marty!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Colby's Odin:










Judy's Buster:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool Judy!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

wow Judy, right on...almost identical at first glance I thought they were the same picture!

Where do I find a twin...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

This pic of Bobtail Bob reminds me of this pic of Courage
















But, how's this for twins? Patchwork Pits Phantom 








and Courage


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

that's awesome...I am still having issues finding one

in the meantime I think I found what Sydney might have been crossed with...





She's part cougar!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I Love Sydney! I think Touche' reminds me of a lioness so I know what you mean LOL


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Cool idea..... I guess I have to try and do some searching. Anyone with any help would be nice.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Marty as always love your dogs! mine actually have jeep in there peds that has to be my fav lines! Don't ask me to go into details cause I dont' know that much about peds I don't know how to read them very well yet but Jeep is in all of mine!

High Jack over

I can't find another dog that looks anything like mine


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Best I could come up with....

Garner's Foxy Roxy


Little Sydney Stewart


they have the same white markings...only Roxy is more reed


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Holy crap! They could be sisters. Nice find!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep adding on....


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I got one...

Oregon's Baruk Abayomi:










Smokey:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm this was the closest I could find. Sways coloring is hard to match hehe

Criss's Tator.









Sway 









This kennel is marketing "Silver" pit bulls, is that really a color?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

OK some of you are posting current day dogs that look like yours. 
Still cool of course and fun to look at.... but the original intent was to show 
OLD TIME dogs as compared to your dogs. Thus showing how the dogs of today are a reflection of their past.
You have to research back further making the thread a bit harder. Current dogs are too easy to find


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> OK some of you are posting current day dogs that look like yours.
> Still cool of course and fun to look at.... but the original intent was to show
> OLD TIME dogs as compared to your dogs. Thus showing how the dogs of today are a reflection of their past.
> You have to research back further making the thread a bit harder. Current dogs are too easy to find


Any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Sure... here ya go:
At dogs in the back of your pedigree, online peds, google dogs with the same bloodlines.

Here are some color charts to help with your question. Many BYBs will make up colors to make their dogs sound unique so this should help a little though not every single color is pictures due to such a variety of shades with in each color.
For example there are many shades of blue and many shades of red which are all still considered blue or red LOL. So It can get a little confusing. Add to that the orgs sometimes call the same color by a different name

EX: UKC Blue Fawn and ADBA Fawn Bluie
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/general-discussion/6740-coat-color-charts.html


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks
This dog is...unfortunatly..not in my line lol but kinda looks like sway.

So Colby's Jerry (I am assuming he's brindle, looks like it)










Sway 
With floppy ears she looks more like him
















Thats what I figured on the coloring. I know there are Silver Labs and such so figured I'd ask.

WHOOHOO just found out there IS Colby is Sway's line...kinda way back but its there lol :hammer:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There ya go you found one. :clap:

Doesn't have to be the same Bloodline just it is easier to start looking that way

Not looking at the overall color but traits of the dog or even the total dog :clap:

For instance Patcheeno is not a Colby dog, but now going really far back in Patcheeno's ped is Tige:
LOL the same typical head tilt as my boy.  
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=12590

Also reminds me of my boy in some ways  except downsized a bit 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=5650


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> OLD TIME dogs as compared to your dogs. Thus showing how the dogs of today are a reflection of their past.
> You have to research back further making the thread a bit harder. Current dogs are too easy to find


Oh, now I understand... so how far back is "OLD TIME" suppose to be? 10+ yrs?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

NesOne said:


> Oh, now I understand... so how far back is "OLD TIME" suppose to be? 10+ yrs?


 Doesn't matter just ones that are not around today.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I have Tige too, twice.

Theres actually a LOT of Colby back in her lines, I saw Earl's Tudor in there somewhere too. Cool. :woof:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

See I told you it is harder but more fun looking back


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

SO one more question then i'll stop haha

What does it mean when it says for example (16XW) behind the name?


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay so I can't find and exact pi... bit these look like Luke. Luke looks more like the ladies in his family. He actually takes after is mom alot.
Luke....








GRCH PR Lar-San's Scarlet O' Hara








GRCH PR Lar_San's Peaches








GRCH PR Lar-San's Blazin' Lady









and Luke's Mom
CH PR Lar-San's Keno


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> SO one more question then i'll stop haha
> 
> What does it mean when it says for example (16XW) behind the name?


"16XW" would indicate a 16 time winner. "L" indicates a loss.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, I figured it had to do something with fighting


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Colby's Jerry: 









Carriana's Loki  









**Note I got Loki's stillwater collar in the mail today. He sent me blue instead of yellow, but oh well, still looks good!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Carriana
That is a great pict of your Loki


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww...Syd kinda looks like Lar-Sans Peaches

I wanna Lar-sans pup sooooo bad! I think they are the beautiful, definitely my style...Bully Babe Luke is a handsome devil!

Carriana Patch is right that pic of Loki is awesome!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Aww...Syd kinda looks like Lar-Sans Peaches


She totally does! Similar face-shape.


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*Sydney*

I think my lil Felony looks alot like sydney as at the same age, Ive thought that since I first saw the puppy pics of sydney.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

What I was trying to find was a picture of Castillo's Savory Brown for my Old vs. New but I couldn't find one...


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Sydney!!!! I think Sydney is beautiful as well!!!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Touche' looks a lot like PR GARNER'S FOXI ROXI who is 4 generations back in her ped on her dam's side

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=45784

She also looks like her great grand dam on her sire's side Felony but I don't have picts of her


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Sydney said:


> What I was trying to find was a picture of Castillo's Savory Brown for my Old vs. New but I couldn't find one...


 Here ya Go:
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=152216


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Touche' looks a lot like PR GARNER'S FOXI ROXI who is 4 generations back in her ped on her dam's side


Naw, Foxi Roxi looks like Touche', but not quite as pretty.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Naw, Foxi Roxi looks like Touche', but not quite as pretty.


 Thanks!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Here ya Go:
> http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=152216


Thanks Patch! He looks really light in that picture but the one in Diane Jessup's "The Working Pit Bull" looks almost identical, minus the fact that it's a boy!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bumping this up since the topic was brought up.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I posted a thread just like this maybe you can have the mods merge them for you. It is fun. 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/6797-old-new-inspired-canes-post.html


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Wahh Nismo is a pit lab he looks like none of them lol.
And Tiva is still too awkward so she doesn't really either lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia looks like Plumber's Alligator


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Jeep Creenshaws Hurt


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Dosia looks like Plumber's Alligator


 I think Dosia is much better looking


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I think Dosia is much better looking


Awww Thank you


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------

